# Mothers or smoke them?



## Fillerup (Nov 25, 2006)

I have 3 fully veged plants, 1 (Early Misty) is a clone from my last harvest the other 2 are a Red Haired Skunk &  a Big Bud). I have 21 clones starting from the 3 of them. My question is, is it better to keep them as mothers or flower them and get clones off of the clones I have started? The reason I ask is that I can harvest in 8 weeks (the 3 Mothers) or would it be better to stick them under a 4 foot flourecent and continue veging the clones and getting clones from them. By the way the first harvest was good smoking but had to be cut early by about 2 weeks (Long story won't bore you), and thanks to you guys I reveged and I'll be damned the plants are better than the first time around. They are growing like weeds  pardon the pun but I harvested Sept/20/06 and the ladies are busting out trying to reach out of the dirt and grab that 1000 watt bulb. Thanks ahead of time for both the help you gave me to save those 3 out of 50 seeds and with the hope things are just starting to look like I can get this thing rolling.


----------



## Hick (Nov 26, 2006)

mornin' fillerup..I think that is a matter of personal preference. "I" prefer to keep a donor under flour's and take cuttings as needed. You're gonna find differences of "opinion" on this, but I feel it keeps the cuttings healthier and more vigorous, for a longer period.
  If you now have 21 rooted cuttings, in 8 weeks they should be huge. Are you setup to handle that size op'?  To flower that many plants, that big, you're probably looking at around 40 sq. ft and/or 2 - 1k lights.


----------



## Fillerup (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks Hick. I have a vacant room (Kids all gone). The main grow section is 5 X 10 with a second 1000 set and waiting, the closet is 4 1/2 feet by about 20', with 2 sets of 4' double flourecent grow bulbs and I have a aisle running 3' X 10' for nutes, water,soil etc. and of course mylar halfway surrounding both grow spaces. I had read somewhere that a reveged plant loses some potency but was not sure about clones from a reveged plant.


----------



## rockydog (Nov 27, 2006)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> Is this true? I plan on revegging after harvesting mine into a mother for cloning.:huh: Please let me know.


 
If I am understanding you right, you wanna keep your plant alive after harvest. Harvest is the end of the plants life. At least thats the way I understand it.


----------



## Hick (Nov 27, 2006)

"Most" strains will re-veg after harvest if the proper precautions are taken at harvest. 
Leave as much as leaf and lower growth as feasable, 24/0 lighting and feed with hi N vegging nutrient. I have had them take in excess of a month to begin showing new growth.
   It's effect on potency is contraversial. Some will say it isn't affected at all while others will say it does deplete potency, vigor, ect. Personally  "I" believe a single revegging doesn't have a drastic, noticable effect on most strains.


----------



## Fillerup (Nov 27, 2006)

I see I have managed to cause a bit of confusion. I will try to clear this up. First of all, yes you can reveg a harvested plant but you have to plan before you harvest so you can leave the bottom branches so you cut the plant leaving at least the bottom 4 branches and just cut back the roots and repot it and go to 24/0 light for about a month. The rest can be dried and enjoyed while you watch this harvested plant give you another batch of bud. But the place I found out how to do it (I am new to this too) was www.homegrownbud.com you can find all the details on exactly how it is done with step by step instructions and pictures to show how it. Now to answer Hick,I wanted to know if I should flower the 3 Mothers and grow the clones, or keep the 3 as mothers and just grow the clones? I will be posting some pics later to show you the 3 ladies before they are so tall I will need to cut a hole in the ceiling. This grow is for my personal use and share some with freinds, at  this rate I will have clones comming out of my ears and I did not plan to sell any (you would not want me to do anything illeagle)!


----------

